# machining out a more detailed rosette



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

machining out a more detailed rosette designed in aspire 4.**
These turned out very nice


machining out detailed rosettes designed in aspire 4.** - YouTube


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice indeed Stan.


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Looking good Stan, Art


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice Stan. What machine are you running? I am shopping and I want that detail, but I want it cheap. Haha

Nice design and I hope to be able to do the same soon


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice, got to love Aspire. Right now I am cutting a dog with a duck in his mouth. Designing not always easy but when done it is great feeling.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*what do i have*

I am running a 4x8 machine with 9 in z axis clearance ,2 porter cable 3.25 routers ,small vac pump and a 4th axis for a rockwell indexer
I built the 4th axis my machine is a 2007 vintage


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

would like to see some photos of what you're doing and yes its a lot of work


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

not a problem so long as the z axis has some depth ,mine is 9 in so icould machine out 8.5 inches in a box


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Stan, what CNC Router do you use If that's not getting too personal? Art


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

if you are asking about the router --i use porter cable 7518 and only vary the speed from 16000 down because if you run 21000 it will go through bearings


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

woodman12 said:


> I am running a 4x8 machine with 9 in z axis clearance ,2 porter cable 3.25 routers ,small vac pump and a 4th axis for a rockwell indexer
> I built the 4th axis my machine is a 2007 vintage


That is very nice. I need to learn more about this stuff so I can solve my indexing need the way you did.


----------



## Atom (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Stan, I was asking about the CNC router name. My reason for asking is I like the 9" for the Z axis on your CNC router . Most of the CNC Routers have 5" to 6" Z axis that I have seen. Thanks, Art


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

This is a bear head that I did. I am still staining the dog and duck and will try to post it as soon as it is done. If you want to see more check out IPS | Custom Made, Quality, Home Accents & Decor


----------

